# Poor man's SUPER DANGEROUS scroll saw and another thing i built today



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

So I'm on leave right now and have plenty of time to goof off in the shop. I bought a book awhile back from 1983 called "200 original shop aids and jigs" and decided my pawn shop jig saw was ready for an upgrade. Before I continue let me stress that this thing I built is DANGEROUS, no bones about it, but the plans to make it were in this book so I figured I'd give it a go. I didn't think to take any pictures until I was halfway through with it, but this thing is to hilarious not to post.



Attaching the the top to the legs









Checking the base to make sure everything lines up before I drill the holes to mount it









I re attached the saw to the guide before I screwed it back in. I just tilted it to the side to get better access to the screws









Fully assembled finger chopper mounted with clamps to my multipurpose bench in the same manner it would be for normal use









The plans didn't call for it but I also cut in another hole so I can loosen these screws so I can tilt it from side to side









Some random freehand cuts I made while I made sure I was happy with the way it works. The biggest problem is that there is no arm running to the blade to sort of remind you there is a blade there, so the the inclination to reach over and remove waste could cause you to come back with a nub, that's what makes it so dangerous.









I also built a small jig to mount my dovetail machine to so I can easily clamp it to and remove it from my project bench, just a thought for other rookies out there with a dovetail machine that don't want to mount it permanently to something in the shop


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

If anyone is interested I'll post the the plans from the book, but I warn you, it just seems like a finger eater. I have vowed to myself that I won't use it unless I'm stone cold sober.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I've built things like this, and I say it's only dangerous to people who SHOULDN'T be woodworking to begin with. 

Even all the factory produced, plastic crap; is also dangerous in the wrong hands.:furious: Some are just not cut out to handle sharp instruments. 

As long as it works good for you, do it.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a contractors type Ryobi table saw and it has holes in the table top for their router and their jig saw. I tried it once but got the heebie jeebies with that blade going up and down.

It is not like a table saw with an unprotected blade, this thing gives you the urge to wipe away some waste material. I binned the idea.

To me, Dangerous is not the word I would use. we all know our selves, i realised one moment of not thinking and i would have a messy hand.

Pete


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, the urge to put my hand up there and move stuff defiantly gives me reason to worry. I think I'm gonna give it some red paint around the cut area. I've been in the navy for ten years so it's been beat into my brain enough that "Red means dead" so that should suffice enough to keep my hands away from it. I like it though


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Gosh, I had one like that for 20 years and never once got close to an accident. I clamped my old B&D jigsaw to the bottom of the table with "C" clamp type thingies. Actually they were "C" clamps that I cut in half and welded to the bottom of the homebrew 1/4" steel table top. That thing worked very well for many years. Finally the saw crapped out and the table rusted. I'm sure it's around here somewhere.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Hubbard said:


> Yeah, the urge to put my hand up there and move stuff defiantly gives me reason to worry. I think I'm gonna give it some red paint around the cut area. I've been in the navy for ten years so it's been beat into my brain enough that "Red means dead" so that should suffice enough to keep my hands away from it. I like it though[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree it is practical. When my Scroll saw was out of commission I found it was easier for me to put the jig saw in my wood vice and use it there. It did the job that was asked. painting around it red sounds like a good idea as it blended in too well with the surroundings and as a result the blade became invisable.
> 
> Pete


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am hard pressed to imagine a jig saw that is dangerous to anyone but the terminally stupid.

George


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> I am hard pressed to imagine a jig saw that is dangerous to anyone but the terminally stupid.
> 
> George


----
Maybe you are using crap Chianese blades in your neck of the woods. 

Here, we try to use quality jigsaw blades that a professional would use. If what you use cannot cut your hand then I suggest it is an inferior crap jig saw blade.

Pete


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I am hard pressed to imagine a jig saw that is dangerous to anyone but the terminally stupid.
> 
> George



those are some strong words.:no: esp when your talking about something that is made to cut wood...


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Heck, most everything in the shop is dangerous if you aren't paying attention. Even a hand saw.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

slicksqueegie said:


> those are some strong words.:no: esp when your talking about something that is made to cut wood...


Yes, it would be dangerous if you were to stand there and press a part of your body against it. I guess you could even cut off a finger if you had the patience and tolerance to pain to take the time it would take for it to cut all the way through a finger.

Then I would call that terminally stupid.

George


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> if you had the patience and tolerance to pain to take the time it would take for it to cut all the way through a finger.
> 
> Then I would call that terminally stupid.
> 
> George


Then I would agree with STAR about yer blades.:yes:


----------

